# combo vaccination lepto and DHPP



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I was going to piggyback on jay_39's thread about vaccinations but then decided to start a new thread . . . 

Shama is scheduled to have a combo vaccination for lepto and DHPP on October 3. We will discuss with our vet, but I'm thinking that would be against the Dodds protocol (unless maybe if it's only done every three years, but Shama isn't even two and a half yet).

Does anyone have any thoughts on this topic to share? Thanks!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

I think DHPP does not have lepto, DHLPP is the one with lepto. Dr. Dodd's protocol is to give just distemper and parvo not the 4 or 5 way vaccines.

Since Shama is not a puppy have you considered having titers run?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I may have said it wrong, but the vet's office told us the vaccination is a combo of the two, lepto and the four-way. Yes, we will be discussing titers. We would like to stick with Dr. Dodd's protocol. Thanks!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

This came from the breeder when I got Scarlett.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is Jeans advice

__
https://124510474596%2Fleptospirosis-vaccine%23.Wb1ddsiGPIU


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I know that Lepto is controversial but I do vaccinate Loki. There have been several cases where we live and we have lots of rats, etc. because we are near the river and main street with lots of restaurants. We don't do the combo however. He had DHPP (3 year) in June, Rabies(3 year) in August, and Lepto yesterday. Its a lot of vet visits but since we don't have to have an appt. for vaccines its not so bad and he doesn't have to do DHPP and Rabies for 3 years.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Scarlett's Mom. I will bring that note with me to the vet.

Thanks, Dave. I just went to the website of the Minnesota Department of Health and looked at the Annual Summary of Communicable Diseases Reported to the Minnesota Department of Health from 1997 through 2016 and could not find evidence of even one case of Leptospirosis being reported (despite the requirement that cases be reported within one day of diagnosis).

The following is from the website of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (https://www.cdc.gov/leptospirosis/health_care_workers/index.html)

Incidence and Trends

It is estimated that 100-200 Leptospirosis cases are identified annually in the United States. About 50% of cases occur in Hawaii.
The largest recorded U.S. outbreak occurred in 1998, when 775 people were exposed to the disease. Of these, 110 became infected.
Although incidence in the United States is relatively low, leptospirosis is considered to be the most widespread zoonotic disease in the world.
Significant increases in incidence have been reported from Peru and Ecuador following heavy rainfall and flooding in the spring of 1998. Thailand has also reported a rapid increase in incidence between 1995 and 2000.

So it seems we don't need the lepto vaccine for Shama.

Thanks, Barbara. I do appreciate hearing what you have been doing with sweet Loki. Hope you're still enjoying grooming him in his puppy cut!

Now I have to figure out what to do about the other vaccines. DHPP and Bordetella . . .


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

I run titers on Layla and give the intranasal bordetella, only to satisfy my groomer, training facility, etc. I think titers are the best way to go, even though they cost a bit more.

My breeder also sent me home with a warning on the lepto vaccine.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

So it seems we don't need the lepto vaccine for Shama.

Thanks, Barbara. I do appreciate hearing what you have been doing with sweet Loki. Hope you're still enjoying grooming him in his puppy cut!


Annie - Out of the whole DC area, our vet only encourages Lepto vaccine for Old Town Alexandria and Georgetown. After surviving Parvo, I am always trying to decide what is best. With the 3 year vaccines, I don't have to think about it again for awhile. Luckily, he doesn't have any reaction at all to the shots. 

Yes, he is still in a longish puppy cut, except I haven't cut his ears and his beard is long. I couldn't stand to cut his ears - he doesn't mind my combing his ears and face but doesn't like it when I comb his tail! 

He is still such a sweet boy - he is sleeping on the back of the sofa with his head on my shoulder.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Barbara Levy said:


> He is still such a sweet boy - he is sleeping on the back of the sofa with his head on my shoulder.


How dreamy! I cannot imagine Shama doing that. We've made great progress on the petting front. She'll let us pet her when she's sitting on the ground next to our chair. She likes to be in the same room as us, but she doesn't sit/lie on us or right near us, and she does NOT put her head on our shoulders! Of course, we love her to pieces anyway!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> How dreamy! I cannot imagine Shama doing that. We've made great progress on the petting front. She'll let us pet her when she's sitting on the ground next to our chair. She likes to be in the same room as us, but she doesn't sit/lie on us or right near us, and she does NOT put her head on our shoulders! Of course, we love her to pieces anyway!


There has to be a happy medium. Loki has no conception of personal space. He will sleep on my head or whatever body part he wants to be on. Now he has his head in my lap chewing on a toy.


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Barbara Levy said:


> I know that Lepto is controversial but I do vaccinate Loki. There have been several cases where we live and we have lots of rats, etc. because we are near the river and main street with lots of restaurants. We don't do the combo however. He had DHPP (3 year) in June, Rabies(3 year) in August, and Lepto yesterday. Its a lot of vet visits but since we don't have to have an appt. for vaccines its not so bad and he doesn't have to do DHPP and Rabies for 3 years.


Hi Barbara, I actually just posted a question about the DHPP combo vaccine as all the puppy classes in my city require it (you can't just have the distemper and parvo). Did Loki ever react to the combo vaccine or has he had any issues you might relate to it?


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I was going to piggyback on jay_39's thread about vaccinations but then decided to start a new thread . . .
> 
> Shama is scheduled to have a combo vaccination for lepto and DHPP on October 3. We will discuss with our vet, but I'm thinking that would be against the Dodds protocol (unless maybe if it's only done every three years, but Shama isn't even two and a half yet).
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this topic to share? Thanks!


I just found this really good article and wanted to share!!

http://cdndogs.ca/which-vaccines-are-necessary-for-your-dog/


----------

